# shaving udders



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all,

I was wondering what you use to shave your udders?? I'm thinking I'll give all my does in milk a dairy clip, but should I shave their udders totally smooth (like with a non-electric razor?)? My clippers just cut the hair short but not "bald" (nice term, huh !).

Thanks!
Suriyah


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would be scared to death to use a razor on them geeze my hubby who has done this for 50 years still nicks himself


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

We only use a Bic razor when showing at Nationals and our State Fair. I first shave with a 50 blade and finish with a Bic razor.

For everyday milking just shave with a 10 or 15 blade. I won't milk a hairy udder but I also won't Bic them for no reason.  Using a razor can actually be harmful if you do it too often. There is a reason for some hair on the udder. 

Sara


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sara and Sondra . My pair of clippers broke the other day (after I had only half way done one doe with 3 more does to do, go figure!), so I'll be getting another pair from my cousin probably tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

A mans beard trimmer from walmart works really nice. And it doesn't tickle so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't want to be outside all day with a beard trimmer. 

Besides, a clipper can be used on body clips, not just udders. 

My does don't mind having their udders clipped so the 'tickle' isn't a factor. :lol

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep I have take hubby's beard trimmer to them in a pinch but never tell


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use my big Listers for the whole body and udder. No way am I going out with little clippers even for the udder. You can pick up cheap osters from harborfreight.com you could buy 10 pairs for the price of one pair of good clippers, so if each one lasted you a year doing udders etc., than you are ahead money. Love Harbor Freight if you are lucky enough to have one of their stores around it's even cheaper than the catalog. Know the osters for trimming kids hair with the whole kit, sizzors, blade guards and even oil in a case was $5. I used to order these in bunches to save on shipping to give out as show wins for the kids in the county. Now I wouldn't take on a body with it, especialy dirty but fine for faces, legs and udders. vicki


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra, you're so funny .

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a Wahl dog grooming clipper ($30 Walmart) with an 1/8 in guard to do a roughing in job.

Got a Conair recharchable beard and mustach trimmer from walmart ($16) to do that fine clipping around the teats and the floor of the udder. I haven't nicked one yet.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

whimmididdle said:


> Got a Conair recharchable beard and mustach trimmer from walmart ($16) to do that fine clipping around the teats and the floor of the udder. I haven't nicked one yet.


I use one of these also...works great on Nigerians !


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a set of Andis clippers with several different blades...back in fall.. so far the only thing I've used them on, is the pyrs. (gave them both Dr. Suess looking hair-dos..) we've always just left the goats *hairy*.. but.. I really think I'm going to clip them all for tick season.... I was wondering what blade (s) to use.. glad to find this thread..
thanks
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks all!

I got the clippers and clipped all my does udders that just kidded. It makes it sooo much cleaner (& easier so I don't pull their udder hair) when they're shaved.
Would someone mind posting a pic of a good dairy clip? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Susie, #10 blade is what most use on a body clip. Do those Andis use the Oster or Oster knockoff blades ?


----------

